# ssh -- su ermöglichen??

## HymiR

Servus alle zusammen!

Ich bin derzeit dabei mir einen Allzweck-Server einzurichten.

Der soll natürlich mit ssh administrierbar sein.

In der /etc/ssh/sshd_config habe ich den login für root deaktiviert

Mein Problem:

bis vor Kurzem war es noch möglich mittels su Rootrechte zu erlangen - aber nach dem ich das Serversystem auf

eine andere Festplatte verschoben habe (Platzmangel  :Mad:  ) konnte ich mich leider nur mehr als normaler user einloggen:

```
user ~ ssh remoteuser@server

Password:

remoteuser ~ su

Password:

su: Authentication failur
```

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Wie kann ich su wieder "ermöglichen"?

Welche Grüde könnte es dafür geben, dass su zurückgewiesen wird?

Google und Co konnten mir nicht weiterhelfen, besten Dank im Voraus für eure Mühen.

Hier meine conig:

```

# sshd_config

Port 22

Protocol 2

#AddressFamily any

#ListenAddress 0.0.0.0

#ListenAddress ::

# HostKey for protocol version 1

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_key

# HostKeys for protocol version 2

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_rsa_key

#HostKey /etc/ssh/ssh_host_dsa_key

# Lifetime and size of ephemeral version 1 server key

#KeyRegenerationInterval 1h

#ServerKeyBits 768

# Logging

# obsoletes QuietMode and FascistLogging

#SyslogFacility AUTH

LogLevel INFO

# Authentication:

LoginGraceTime 30

PermitRootLogin no

StrictModes yes

MaxAuthTries 20

#AllowUsers hymir mangamaniac wulfskjeld

RSAAuthentication no

PubkeyAuthentication no

#AuthorizedKeysFile     .ssh/authorized_keys

# For this to work you will also need host keys in /etc/ssh/ssh_known_hosts

#RhostsRSAAuthentication no

# similar for protocol version 2

#HostbasedAuthentication no

# Change to yes if you don't trust ~/.ssh/known_hosts for

# RhostsRSAAuthentication and HostbasedAuthentication

#IgnoreUserKnownHosts no

# Don't read the user's ~/.rhosts and ~/.shosts files

#IgnoreRhosts yes

# To disable tunneled clear text passwords, change to no here!

PasswordAuthentication yes

PermitEmptyPasswords no

#Change to no to disable s/key passwords

#ChallengeResponseAuthentication yes

# Kerberos options

#KerberosAuthentication no

#KerberosOrLocalPasswd yes

#KerberosTicketCleanup yes

#KerberosGetAFSToken no

# GSSAPI options

#GSSAPIAuthentication no

#GSSAPICleanupCredentials yes

# Set this to 'yes' to enable PAM authentication, account processing, 

# and session processing. If this is enabled, PAM authentication will 

# be allowed through the ChallengeResponseAuthentication and

# PasswordAuthentication.  Depending on your PAM configuration,

# PAM authentication via ChallengeResponseAuthentication may bypass

# the setting of "PermitRootLogin without-password".

# If you just want the PAM account and session checks to run without

# PAM authentication, then enable this but set PasswordAuthentication

# and ChallengeResponseAuthentication to 'no'.

UsePAM yes

AllowTcpForwarding yes

#GatewayPorts no

#X11Forwarding no

#X11DisplayOffset 10

#X11UseLocalhost yes

#PrintMotd yes

#PrintLastLog yes

#TCPKeepAlive yes

UseLogin yes

#UsePrivilegeSeparation yes

#PermitUserEnvironment no

Compression no

#ClientAliveInterval 0

#ClientAliveCountMax 3

UseDNS yes

#PidFile /var/run/sshd.pid

#MaxStartups 10

#PermitTunnel no

# no default banner path

#Banner /some/path

# override default of no subsystems

Subsystem       sftp    /usr/lib/misc/sftp-server

# Example of overriding settings on a per-user basis

#Match User anoncvs

#       X11Forwarding no

#       AllowTcpForwarding no

#       ForceCommand cvs server

```

Beste Grüße, HymiR!

----------

## l3u

Mit ssh dürfte das nix zu tun haben ... eher mit den Rechten, die der User lokal hat. Ist der in wheel?

----------

## Beforegod

Nutzer in der Gruppe users und wheel?

Evt. mal die /etc/group hier zeigen

----------

## HymiR

Danke, es hat sich erledigt.

Ich hab einfach in ~/.ssh so autogenerierte SchlÃ¼ssel eliminiert, jez gehts wieder.

Bei der Gruppe wheel ist mein Benutzer dabei.

Noch eine andere Frage:

1. Wenn ich keine dsa-keys generiere, und ich mich mit ssh in meinen Server einlogge, wird diese Verbindun dann nicht

     verschlÃ¼sselt, oder doch?

2. Wie kann ich mich aus einer laufenden ssh-session ausloggen, wenn in der aktuellen Konsole gerade beispielsweise

     ein Kompiliervorgang lÃ¤uft, ohne diesen abzubrechen??

Dnake und Skol!

----------

## Masterle

Zu 2. Screen sollte eine Möglichkeit sein.

Mfg

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *HymiR wrote:*   

> 1. Wenn ich keine dsa-keys generiere, und ich mich mit ssh in meinen Server einlogge, wird diese Verbindun dann nicht
> 
>      verschlÃ¼sselt, oder doch?

 

SSH verschlüsselt immer die Verbindung. Sonst wäre der Name Secure Shell irgendwie obsolete...

Die Schlüssel werden nur zur Authentifizierung benötigt. Ohne Schlüssel kannst du dich per SSH aber auch anmelden, dann verwendest du jedoch das ganz normale PAM vom System.

 *HymiR wrote:*   

> 2. Wie kann ich mich aus einer laufenden ssh-session ausloggen, wenn in der aktuellen Konsole gerade beispielsweise
> 
>      ein Kompiliervorgang lÃ¤uft, ohne diesen abzubrechen??

 

Am einfachsten ist es screen zu installieren

```
* app-misc/screen

     Available versions:  4.0.3

     Homepage:            http://www.gnu.org/software/screen/

     Description:         Screen is a full-screen window manager that multiplexes a physical terminal between several processes

```

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## HymiR

Besten Dank fÃ¼r eure VorschlÃ¤ge.

Mal sehn was sich machen lÃ¤sst;)

GruÃ. HymiR

----------

